# Rabbit diesel truck



## doonboggle (Jul 27, 2007)

I am looking for sources for parts for a rabbit diesel truck, 1981 that I just bought. Truck is 99% there, but need some small interior ... and exterior ... items.


----------



## dieselherb1 (Oct 21, 2008)

The cab and forward is the same as 4 door Rabbits up to 84 and Cabbies up to 89. I have several I've been collecting but always looking for more parts, cause you are finding its hard to find some parts. Waht parts do you need Maybe I can help?
Herb


----------



## doonboggle (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (dieselherb1)*

Not very much; and hopefully not very rare. For a starter ... due to not yet having the truck in my yard (awaiting delivery) ... the little door that covers the fuel inlet.
Thanks


----------

